# 2016 Defy



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

I think the 2016 Defy got listed on the North American Giant site a week or two ago. There's two new ALUXX SL aluminum disk brake models. One with Tiagra and one with 105. I'd consider one for my every day commuter bike but they don't have the mounting lugs for a rear rack like the regular ALUXX model so it might be a challenge getting rear rack properly setup. I'll have to think about it.

The colors are a bit bolder on some models. The Advanced 2 and 3 have 11x32 cassettes now as as do the ALUXX Disk modes. I made that change on my 2015 Advanced 2 just recently. The hills in my area are killer for an middle aged man like me just getting into this cycling sport.


----------

